
Microsoft headquarters now has tree house work spaces - apress
https://work.qz.com/1103240/microsoft-headquarters-now-has-tree-house-work-spaces-designed-by-treehouse-master-pete-nelson/
======
marblar
> Not every employee “got it” right away, according to Bret Boulter, the
> Microsoft real estate and facilities manager who led the project. He was
> quoted on the company’s blog, saying, “A lot of people are like, ‘where’s
> the AV?’ And I’m like, it’s a treehouse.”

Gold.

------
noir_lord
Quiet, dark and where I can control the temperature.

Give me that and I'm happy, Why anyone would find this stuff 'fun' I wouldn't
have understood in my 20's but then I was a cynic then as well.

~~~
shostack
As someone who would enjoy having the option of working up in the trees if I
wanted, I'll say that I don't see this as "fun." I see it as peaceful and a
way to get out of the typical office environment for a refreshing change of
pace.

I often find myself working at home late at night in my home office (by
choice), and that certainly has its place, but there are just as many times
when I'm stressed, need fresh air, and feel the strain of being enclosed in a
fully man-made enclosure. This seems like a nice way to add balance.

